

Eugene Kaspersky frustrated by Apple’s iOS AV ban - shadesandcolour
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/05/22/kaspersky_ios_antivirus/

======
mrsteveman1
Bit of an interesting problem to have.

If the iOS platform was filled with malware threats, the platform itself
should be fixed, not intentionally adapted and modified so another company can
come in and fix it instead, that makes very little sense.

But there doesn't appear to be a huge malware threat in the first place, in
part _because_ Apple is the one controlling the platform and dealing with it,
they planned in advance and to some extent made these AV companies
unnecessary.

------
shadesandcolour
I can see his point but at the same time I really don't. Phones should be a
huge target with the amount of personal information stored on them, but the
sandbox that Apple puts every app in really means they can't get at much of
it. Sure there are vulnerabilities in lots of pieces of code, but it's up to a
malware developer to find them.

~~~
dfxm12
Who can't get what?

[http://venturebeat.com/2012/02/07/developers-ask-why-path-
is...](http://venturebeat.com/2012/02/07/developers-ask-why-path-is-grabbing-
names-numbers-and-emails-from-users-phones/)

iOS was designed to allow this. AV won't fix this, either. Users _will_ share
any data to use a certain app.

------
r3demon
He wants to sell an antivirus app that scans iOS for nonexistent viruses,
looks like some kind of malware)

